# Bourbon Chicken - First attempt



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Sounds really good.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

That would feed a small clan. I hope you did not cook it all at once.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Colbyt said:


> That would feed a small clan. I hope you did not cook it all at once.


Sure did.

Three pounds of chicken is only about 4 large chicken breasts. 

This batch provided dinner for two (with small seconds) and 2 days of lunch to take to work.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Is it kind of like a Teriyaki flavor with ketchup?


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> Is it kind of like a Teriyaki flavor with ketchup?


I am not sure. I have not eaten a lot of Teriyaki flavored dishes.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Drachenfire said:


> I am not sure. I have not eaten a lot of Teriyaki flavored dishes.


It is tasty. Basically just soy sauce with ginger and brown sugar added. AKA potsticker dipping sauce.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Then I guess it does have a Teriyaki flavor but you do not really taste ketchup. 

I think the ketchup used more as a thickening agent and to to balance out the flavors of the other ingredients like the vinegar, garlic, ginger and salt whose flavors can overpower.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Colbyt said:


> It is tasty. Basically just soy sauce with ginger and brown sugar added. AKA potsticker dipping sauce.


Except that potstickers are Chinese and Teriyaki is Japanese.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It sounds great Drachenfire.
I discovered by accident that this type of sauce, left on the heat will carmelize slightly & makes a great sauce for Giant shrimp kebabs.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Drachenfire said:


> I love Bourbon Chicken and used to get it from a small restaurant across from where our office used to be.
> 
> I did some searching for simple recipes and came across one that I finally tried. Based on my first attempt, I made some modifications, which came out pretty darn good. Even my wife loved it.
> 
> ...


Those Are all ingredients I have except for the bourbon but I’m getting some for the holidays. I copied and save this recipe. thank you. I eat so much chicken I get bored with it and this looks like a nice change of pace


----------

